# sentir la fenêtre ouverte



## undern

Bonjour,
je suis en train de lire un roman de Pascal Granier, L'A26. C'est l'histoire d'un homme seul et cancereux qui, dans ses voyages en autoroute, tue des filles. Dans le passage suivant, il décrit une jeune fille qui faisait de l'auto-stop et qu'il a accuelli dans sa voiture.

Elle avait un gros nez, des gros seins, des grosses cuisses et sentait la fenêtre ouverte, la jeunesse qui y passe la tête la première.

Pouvez-vous m'expliquer qu'est-ce que ça veut dire, "sentir la fenêtre ouverte"?
Merci


----------



## MPC16

Bonjour,

A mon avis, l'auteur a fait une inversion. Je m'explique: le narrateur pouvait certainement "sentir la jeunesse de cette femme à travers la vitre baissée de sa voiture". C'est bien sûr une métaphore pour dire que l'auto-stoppeuse était jeune/fraîche/attirante.

J'espère t'avoir aidée!


----------



## quinoa

A tout hasard, n'y aurait-il pas une virgule après sentait?


----------



## undern

No, il n'y a pas de virgule. Oui je sais que c'est une metaphore, mais c'est une drôle d'expression quand même! Donc, vous aussi vous entendez "sentir la fenêtre ouverte" dans le sens "la fille sentait la fenêtre ouverte"? Ou peut-être c'est "la fille (la jeunesse) avait l'odeur de fenêtre ouverte"? Quelques lignes en arrière, le narrateur dit qu'elle "sentait le chien mouillé"...


----------



## MPC16

Je pense que l'homme est dans sa voiture et la fenêtre de la voiture est ouverte. Il s'arrête pour prendre l'auto-stoppeuse et "sent"-->ressent la jeunesse de cette femme et cela l'attire.

"sentir le chien mouillé" est une expression qui fait référence à l'odeur du pelage des chiens quand ils sont mouillés par la pluie, car généralement cela ne sent pas très bon ...  (à moins que le narrateur soit attiré par cette odeur! on ne sait jamais)


----------



## undern

Mmm mais le sujet est la fille:
"Elle avait un gros nez, des gros seins, des grosses cuisses et sentait  la fenêtre ouverte", c'est ça le problème!


----------



## MPC16

oui je vois ce que tu veux dire mais "sentir la fenêtre ouverte" n'est pas une expression et ne veut rien dire en soi. C'est cela qui m'amène à penser que soit il manque une virgule, soit l'auteur a fait une inversion et dans ce cas cela signifie ce que j'ai déjà dit avant! 

Désolée de ne pas pouvoir t'aider plus.


----------



## undern

Il n'y a pas de virgule parce que c'est un livre, et d'ailleurs l'auteur a de temps en temps un langage poétique, comme: "La pluie s'était calmée, à peine un crachin, un chagrin d'étoile qui lui vaporisait le visage".
Mais dans le cas de la fenêtre ouverte c'est vraiment incompréhensible! Je te remercie beaucoup... j'espère avoir une illumination


----------



## Francobritannocolombien

J'interprète ça comme une formule créée par l'auteur pour la circonstance, et qui signifie que cette jeune fille dégageait une impression de liberté (= sentait la fenêtre ouverte) et d'insouciance liée à son âge (= la jeunesse qui passe [par la fenêtre ouverte] la tête la première), peut-être même donnait-elle au personnage l'impression qu'elle l'invitait à... faire plus ample connaissance. D'après le contexte fourni par undern, c'est clairement la pensée du personnage (le chauffeur) qui est s'exprime dans ce passage.


----------



## jacquesvd

undern said:


> Il n'y a pas de virgule parce que c'est un livre, et d'ailleurs l'auteur a de temps en temps un langage poétique, comme: "La pluie s'était calmée, à peine un crachin, un chagrin d'étoile qui lui vaporisait le visage".
> Mais dans le cas de la fenêtre ouverte c'est vraiment incompréhensible! Je te remercie beaucoup... j'espère avoir une illumination


 
Je n'ai jamais entendu cette expression, mais je m'imagine que l'auteur veut dire que la fille sent la nature, qu'elle est ce que les anglais appellent 'an outdoor person', le contraire de quelqu'un qui préfère vivre à l'intérieur.  (qui a toujours la fenêtre ouverte, qui est donc toujours en contact avec le dehors)


----------



## undern

J'ai bien entendu la métaphore, mais le problème c'est que je dois la traduire en italian. "La ragazza sentiva il finestrino aperto" est vraiment inacceptable... il faut trouver une autre solution


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut undern,

J'aime beaucoup cette phrase à double, triple, voire quadruple sens ! mais j'imagine bien ta perplexité devant sa syntaxe ! 
Elle sentait... la jeunesse... à travers la vitre ouverte... et elle sentait la liberté (= vitre ouverte)... et elle passe la tête par la vitre ouverte pour parler au chauffeur et... elle risque d'y repasser (par la vitre ouverte !) la tête la première (=pas par sa propre volonté), une fois tuée par ce tueur en série, quand il se débarrassera de son corps !


----------



## MPC16

Si tu dois traduire cette phrase en italien, je pense que le mieux est de ne pas essayer de copier la structure stylistique subtile utilisée par l'auteur et de privilégier le sens et la compréhension. Traduis plutôt un truc du style: il pouvait sentir la jeunesse de la fille à travers sa fenêtre ouverte.


----------



## undern

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut undern,
> 
> J'aime beaucoup cette phrase à double, triple, voire quadruple sens ! mais j'imagine bien ta perplexité devant sa syntaxe !
> Elle sentait... la jeunesse... à travers la vitre ouverte... et elle sentait la liberté (= vitre ouverte)... et elle passe la tête par la vitre ouverte pour parler au chauffeur et... elle risque d'y repasser (par la vitre ouverte !) la tête la première (=pas par sa propre volonté), une fois tuée par ce tueur en série, quand il se débarrassera de son corps !



Je te remercie beaucoup Karine, mais j'ai du mal à croire que dans la duxième partie de la métaphore le narrateur veut faire référence à l'assassinat. A mon avis, le fait qu'elle passe sa tête par la fênetre ouverte augmente la sensation de liberté, tout simplement. Pour cette même raison, on peut supposer que la fille est déjà dans la voiture (de laquelle elle sent la liberté à travers la fênetre).
J'ai compris le sens au regard de la jeunesse, mais c'est quand même hasardeux de traduire "sentir la fênetre ouverte" littéralement, non?
Tu vois, chaque fois que tu mentionne cette expression, c'est toujours par voie indirecte: "elle sentait... la jeunesse", "elle sentait la liberté (= vitre ouverte)". Est-ce qu'en français aussi, l'évocation semble forcée?
Aussi, il me semble que le sens de "sentir", dans ce cas-là, peut être entendu comme "donner la sensation de". "Sentir la fênetre ouverte" est la suite d'une série d'autres qualifications attribuées à la fille (gros nez, gros seins, grosses cuisses). Qu'est-ce que tu en pense?


----------



## undern

MPC16 said:


> Si tu dois traduire cette phrase en italien, je pense que le mieux est de ne pas essayer de copier la structure stylistique subtile utilisée par l'auteur et de privilégier le sens et la compréhension. Traduis plutôt un truc du style: il pouvait sentir la jeunesse de la fille à travers sa fenêtre ouverte.



J'ai l'impression de trahir le texte... mais il semble aussi qu'il n'y ait pas de solution alternative...


----------



## itka

J'ai eu exactement la même impression que Karine, mais en l'absence de plus de contexte, on ne peut guère être affirmatif sur les intentions de l'auteur...


----------



## Chimel

undern said:


> J'ai bien entendu la métaphore, mais le problème c'est que je dois la traduire en italian. "La ragazza sentiva il finestrino aperto" est vraiment inacceptable... il faut trouver une autre solution


C'est tout le dilemme de la traduction! Si ce texte était traduit en français d'une langue étrangère, on aurait sans doute tendance à considérer que "elle sentait la fenêtre ouverte" est une mauvaise traduction, trop littérale, car en soi l'expression n'existe pas non plus en français.

Mais comme c'est l'auteur et qu'il écrit dans sa propre langue, il a tous les droits! Et du coup, "elle sentait la fenêtre ouverte" peut apparaître comme une trouvaille stylistique très réussie. C'est pas juste (pour le traducteur), mais c'est comme ça.

La question est de savoir si tu ne peux/dois pas reproduire en italien le même effet inattendu, dérangeant mais aussi, peut-être, créatif. A toi de juger si l'équivalent italien "ne se dit pas mais pourrait se dire".

Sinon, il faudra se rabattre sur une traduction plus convenue, comme celles qui ont déjà été proposées ("elle donnait une impression de liberté" etc.)


----------



## pointvirgule

Au premier degré, _elle sentait la fenêtre ouverte_ signifie le contraire de _elle sentait le renfermé_. Mais au delà, tous les sous-entendus énumérés par Karine sont possibles. La défenestration est l'image qui m'est tout de suite venue à l'esprit en lisant l'extrait, surtout à cause de _la tête la première_. 

Qu'arrive-t-il à cette fille dans la suite de l'histoire, meurt-elle assassinée, et si oui, de quelle manière ?


----------



## undern

pointvirgule said:


> Au premier degré, _elle sentait la fenêtre ouverte_ signifie le contraire de _elle sentait le renfermé_. Mais au delà, tous les sous-entendus énumérés par Karine sont possibles. La défenestration est l'image qui m'est tout de suite venue à l'esprit en lisant l'extrait, surtout à cause de _la tête la première_.
> 
> Qu'arrive-t-il à cette fille dans la suite de l'histoire, meurt-elle assassinée, et si oui, de quelle manière ?



"Elle sentait le renfermé" au sens de "elle avait l'odeur de renfermé"?

La fille est tuée par cet homme: "Plaqué sur son corps qui ruait dans tous les sens, il lui maintenait la tête dans une flaque d'eau."
C'est toujours une question de tête... Je sais pas, peut-être le narrateur voulait anticiper l'assassinat, mais en tout cas je m'interesse au sens premier = La fille avait l'odeur de la fenêtre ouverte et avait l'odeur de la jeunesse. La jeunesse passe la tête la première dans la fenêtre ouverte?


----------



## undern

Chimel said:


> C'est tout le dilemme de la traduction! Si ce texte était traduit en français d'une langue étrangère, on aurait sans doute tendance à considérer que "elle sentait la fenêtre ouverte" est une mauvaise traduction, trop littérale, car en soi l'expression n'existe pas non plus en français.
> 
> Mais comme c'est l'auteur et qu'il écrit dans sa propre langue, il a tous les droits! Et du coup, "elle sentait la fenêtre ouverte" peut apparaître comme une trouvaille stylistique très réussie. C'est pas juste (pour le traducteur), mais c'est comme ça.
> 
> La question est de savoir si tu ne peux/dois pas reproduire en italien le même effet inattendu, dérangeant mais aussi, peut-être, créatif. A toi de juger si l'équivalent italien "ne se dit pas mais pourrait se dire".
> 
> Sinon, il faudra se rabattre sur une traduction plus convenue, comme celles qui ont déjà été proposées ("elle donnait une impression de liberté" etc.)



C'est difficile à dire, il faut que je comprends le sens grammatical exact, que j'ai demandé dans le post précédent.


----------



## PatriceD

Cela veut peut-être dire que la fille avait l'air déprimé(e) : 
du genre à se jeter " la tête la première " par " la fenêtre ouverte " 
(pas celle de la voiture, mais plutôt celle de sa chambre)...

Cela m'évoque certains drames actuels.


----------

